# Pretty in Pink?...That's what you think!!



## Spring (Aug 15, 2007)

As a celebration of Michaela's birthday and her love for Pink, I decided to create a new Photo Phile for Bunnies with Pink! Pink bows, pink flowers, pink shoes, pink everything! (NO DYING BUNNIES PINK PLEASE ). Come on Bucks, you can even join in for a good time!

I'll go first for the first entry in.....

Pretty in Pink, that's what you think!

Bruno enjoyed this! (Somewhat..)

















Even Pebbles felt her inner pinkiness!









Ã§

Poppy didn't get a chance tonight, but heres her flaunting her pink bow at Easter!






Flowers!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 16, 2007)

Great idea, Spring!

Great waytocelebrate such a great and somewhat, new Modinkbouce:!

Happy Birthday, Michaela!!!!!

I like this one, Spring!...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 16, 2007)

How adorable! inkbouce:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ruby loves her *pink *treat ball....







And a special one for Michaela as I know how much you love Ollie - here is one of him with his pink and purple ball :biggrin2:





(And fyi guys that ^^^ is vet bed)


----------



## Sakura (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello! Here is dumb dumb Bailey, I think he looks so silly (but secretly, I find this look really appealing! Don't tell him though) 











And here's me! Don't I look so good?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2007)

You look perfect! The best ever.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 16, 2007)

OMG HOW CUTE!! :inlove:

I'll go find something pink for Macey!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2007)

Here are some of Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"






In her Wedding vale.






Just being cute.






One of my favorite Daisy Mae pictures.











The last 2 are daisy Mae in her Easter Bonnets.

Susan :runningrabbit:


----------



## shye (Aug 16, 2007)

Nuggles in her PJs


----------



## shye (Aug 16, 2007)

Easter dress


----------



## shye (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 16, 2007)

Shye, i can't see any of your pictures.

Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 16, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Shye, i can't see any of your pictures.
> 
> Susan


I know, I sent her a pm letting her know that the forum doesn't support attachments and that she'd have to use a hosting site like Photobucketand how to go about getting themon here.


----------



## we3pnuts (Aug 16, 2007)

Here'smy pretty girl.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness, where did you get that little pouch you have her in? That is adorable!


----------



## we3pnuts (Aug 16, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Oh my goodness, where did you get that little pouch you have her in? That is adorable!


It's my daughters. It's a little purse that comes with a stuffed dog in it. She was playing house and this is what I found her doing, LOL. I had to take a picture before I made her take her out. Diamond didn't mind one bit though.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Those are so cute!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Michaela (Aug 18, 2007)

AaahI just saw this thread! I LOVE it! :biggrin2:Thanks Leanne :hug:

I have to get some of my girls in pink, I put a little ribbon on Maddie all the time, but I've not got any pictures of it.


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 20, 2007)

oh my god sakura lmao, i cannot stop laughing at your bun bun with a yoghurt pot on his head!! he looks like a gay abraham lincoln lol :laugh:


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 20, 2007)

This is Wiggles wearing a baby T-shirt because she was trying to nibble at her stitches. It says "Me Spoiled? Not at all. Just ask my staff." Lol. I should get Dahlia one


----------



## we3pnuts (Aug 20, 2007)

I totally have to get Diamond one of those shirts. Too cute!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 20, 2007)

Wiggles is soooo cute!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 21, 2007)

[align=center]Lol I am glad you guys like it. Actually, I have been thinking of making some myself for the longest time. I have a new sewing machine so I may just start that [/align]
[align=center]Anyway, here is another shirt. This is actually a body suit? I don't clip it though, no worries. All she is missing is the diaper. Lol.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 21, 2007)

I love the pink T-shirts!! So cute.

I'm thinking I might have to subject my four to some pink pictures. I'd have to find something to dress them up in first though...

--Dawn


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 21, 2007)

Wiggles is so adorable!:biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 21, 2007)

I think this should be in the dissapproving thread instead!


----------

